# I'll be posting art generated via intricate mathematical algorithms. Please rate.



## Pac-Man (Nov 21, 2009)

(1)







(2)







(3)







(4)







(5)







(6)







(7)







(8)







(9)







(10)


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

This art is a pretty cool guy. It symbolizes patterns and relations and doesn't being defined by anything.


I see number 9 and 6 as the most interesting pieces.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

This raises some interesting questions. 

Anyway, I like (5) and (8) best. (5) reminds me of direction fields in diff eq.


----------



## Pac-Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Nightriser said:


> This raises some interesting questions.
> 
> Anyway, I like (5) and (8) best. (5) reminds me of direction fields in diff eq.


It is certainly possible for these patterns to symbolize mathematical formulas, by the way. Superficially, mathematics appears to merely be erratic patterns, but it's our interpretation that assigns meaning to these from the defined coherent structures observed within them.


----------



## Pac-Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, and I think it's fascinating that coherence is easily converted to disorder when the appropriate conditions are introduced as additional constituents to integrate. It seems as if all thoughts and interpreations are merely contingent speculations until further information is extrapolated. 

I shall not accept that any framework is flawlessly comprised of all the essential variables to form a cohesive one. We shall forever be refining our outlooks which are categorized as knowledge - modifying our designs of knowledge according to new information.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I like 7 and 10.


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

These images are from the Electric Sheep program, right? I'm using that at the moment.

Very beautiful.


----------



## Pac-Man (Nov 21, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> I like 7 and 10.


Spirals drive people insane. So, be careful. 7 and 1 are my favourites.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow, these are amazing! I like 7, 10, and 4. 

Where did you find these? The closest I've gotten to linking art and math is polar equations. xD


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

1, 6, 8, 9, 10. Those are my top five, in no particular order.


----------



## Pac-Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Zygomorphic said:


> These images are from the Electric Sheep program, right? I'm using that at the moment.
> 
> Very beautiful.


You're meant to keep it quiet! Too many people = sevrely screw up our individual manipulation abilities.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I like them all. (3) and (6) could be my favourites.

Awesome thread!


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

I like 5, 8 and 10 best, but they're all impressive.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

8 and 9 are my favorites.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Zygomorphic said:


> These images are from the Electric Sheep program, right? I'm using that at the moment.
> 
> Very beautiful.


This is awesome. How does the electric sheep program work?


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

the last one is now my desktop


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard once that you could write a math equation for any shape. Is that true?
And I like the pictures by the way . Number four is my favorite.


----------



## Pac-Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard once that you could write a math equation for any shape. Is that true?
> And I like the pictures by the way . Number four is my favorite.


Considering maths defines shapes...yes. Feasible, but can be difficult with complexity.


----------



## Darity (Dec 17, 2009)

4, 6, 8, 9 and 10 for me. Beautiful work.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> Where did you find these? The closest I've gotten to linking art and math is polar equations. xD


I had a precalc class with an INTJ genius buddy. When we were bored, we had little contests to see who could do better graphing calc "art." I did polar equations, while he somehow did fractals, so naturally, I was quite soundly beaten. :dry:


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Nightriser said:


> I had a precalc class with an INTJ genius buddy. When we were bored, we had little contests to see who could do better graphing calc "art." I did polar equations, while he somehow did fractals, so naturally, I was quite soundly beaten. :dry:


He takes LSD in his spare time, I bet! =p Kidding; he probably studied the theories relating to the patterns as a hobby once.


----------



## prism (Dec 23, 2009)

6, 8, and 10 are my favorites.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nightriser said:


> I had a precalc class with an INTJ genius buddy. When we were bored, we had little contests to see who could do better graphing calc "art." I did polar equations, while he somehow did fractals, so naturally, I was quite soundly beaten. :dry:


He did fractals?! Wow, that's so awesome. He could have used parametric equations too. Hm...
When I was in precal, I didn't really pay attention to much.


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On Coloring Books*

*These are my favorites:*​ 







​ 
The above one makes me think of a digital version of Van Gogh's "Starry Night" 
or maybe a strange flower by Georgia O'Keeffe 
or maybe a planetary nebula.​ 







​ 
This one makes me think of the ending to the movie "_The Abyss_" 
or some of the bioluminescent jellyfish that live in the deepest oceans.​ 
THANK YOU FOR POSTING THEM!


When I was a kid I loved some cool coloring books called 
*Designs for Coloring by Ruth Heller:*​ 
  ​ 
Or, for those who prefer to find their own patterns:​ 
​ 
During exams in college, I'd take these pages (removed from binding) 
and a bunch of markers into the public area of my dorm ... 
Coloring is such a wonderful, relaxing way to take a break from studying!​


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

another one for 7 and 10, these are beautiful (and make me feel like dancing).


----------

